# 802.11n Wireless LAN card#2 - McAfee Cor NDIS Intermediate Filter Miniport (code 19)



## Stonette (Feb 21, 2011)

In device manager 802.11n Wireless LAN card#2 - McAfee Cor NDIS Intermediate Filter Miniport is listed with a yellow ! and problem code 19.  

"Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)
Click 'Check for solutions' to send data about this device to Microsoft and to see if there is a solution available."

When I checked for solutions, it said:

"Description:
  Windows was able to successfully install device driver software, but the driver software encountered a problem when it tried to run. The problem code is 19.

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Users\tits\AppData\Local\Temp\DMI8598.tmp.log.xml
  C:\Windows\inf\oem22.inf "


First, I tried disabling it, but that didn't help.

I checked to make sure my network adapter was plugged in properly.

I checked for updates but they were all current.

I attempted to delete the UpperFilters and LowerFilters registry values but I didn't see either registry value listed.

When I tried to rollback the driver, the button was gray and inaccessible.

I uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers, but to no avail.

My best guess is that I need to replace the hardware.  It does look like the card itself is a little bent as far as I can tell.  (The little pin looking metal object looks like it is bent downward.)  And because it frequently comes loose, I have pushed it back into its slot multiple times.

Anyways, I was hoping to find other possible solutions before I replace the card.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## beyond_amusia (Feb 21, 2011)

Is there any way you can try installing the card into another computer?
And McAfee?! That sounds more like a virtual device, and I've had issues with those more often than real hardware.

EDIT: It's a firewall component from McAfee.

http://www.bing.com/search?q=McAfee+Cor+NDIS+Intermediate+Filter+Miniport&go=

I was gonna be a smartass and use 'Let me Bing that for you!' but the URL isn't playing nice with the forum, lol. =)


----------



## Stonette (Feb 21, 2011)

To be honest, I'm really not tech-savvy enough to intsall it on another computer and even if I was it seems like a big pain in the arse to do that.  

I binged/googled/can't-remember-which-search-engine-i-used'd it already, and followed the trouble shooting tips from some random forum.  

But when that didn't work, I came to the smartest of the computer geeks on the web... techPowerUp!  lol  And if we're being smartasses, that link led me to a whole dog pile of nowhere.


----------



## Stonette (Feb 22, 2011)

I should mention that the result of this problem is that my computer cannot detect my wireless connection, though I have accessed it on my phone so the router is working just fine.

Could it be a registry problem?  Or just bad hardware?  Please help.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2011)

first off, i suggest uninstalling mcafee. you can always reinstall it later.


secondly, insert your windows DVD or mount an ISO image of it, and run scannow /sfc (google for instructions)

after that, use an ethernet connection temporarily, check for any windows updates - it may have working dirvers for your wifi.

after that, try installing the manufacturers drivers (so if its got a ralink chipset, use ralink generic drivers)

make sure you have the right drivers for your OS as well, and that your OS is up to date. if you arent on the latest service pack, some drivers wont work.


----------



## Stonette (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

